# Men..what type of woman do you need for a long term relationship?



## InLoveWithaShyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd like to know personality-wise, emotionally and physically as well?

What does your life partner look like to you..how does she make you feel special; cooks..bakes for you, is aggressive physically, likes staying home alone with you, etc?

What special qualities would she need to posess for you to want a long term commitment AND how would she look physically; voluptous, skinny, etc? What turns you on; feminine..girly girl, tomboy or athletic, a sexy girl--not ****ty (unless you like that  or the sweet girl next door, etc???? 




Details please 


Thanks!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

The kind that don't expect the man to come up with all the clever ideas to make the relationship interesting.

I am not trying to be blunt, i am actually serious. Do you have any idea how taxing it is to think everytime "Ok, let's what else can I do to make an interesting date."

That's all. The way I see it. If both parties are trying to make it interesting, instead of just one, then at least, the relationship will be more fun.

You can't blame your boyfriend for being boring, if you leave it up to him to invent the date every single time. This isn't a movie where all men live some kind of super cool lifestyle that provides action.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

*Personality wise:*

Someone who is happy doing nothing, who will occasionally Have short lived but intense interests; a curious person who hasn't lost "that" wonder for life.

Someone who loves the outdoors, maybe wants to live in the country with a Big dog (or two).

But, all of that is probably redundant in the face of someone who is just a great one-on-one companion. Someone who brings out my funny side, while at the same time is slightly judgemental of me when I'm being TOO funny. Someone who will make me stop in my tracks occasionally as I appreciate for a second just who they are.

I want to write a book with someone on the art of talking about absolutely nothing...

I'm not doing the personality justice, but I can see "Her" in my mind very clearly; I'll know her when I see her.

I suppose I'm looking for a girl who doesn't fit any molds, but at the same time is comfortable with her place. I'm not even sure what I'm looking for can be quantified...

Bleh, I'm just looking for a cool person; and obviously someone who likes me too.

*Physically*: I only want her to be absent of health conditions which she could otherwise prevent herself.

*Edit: *Oh and I wouldn't want her to be trying to please me with anything. If i like someone they are going to please me regardless.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*Brain goo:* I would like a girl who is intelligent enough to have philosophical conversations with me, and who is intellectually open-minded.

*Lifestyle stuff:* Not obsessed with partying and stuff, but not closed off from it either. Has interests that aren't so socially based.

*Personality-ish stuff:* Sweetness / affection is the biggest turn-on. Big sense of humour, laughs readily. Girl-next-door sounds good. I like girly girls, who are feminine and will let me be the man, doing stuff like protecting her and rubbing her feet and stuff. She makes me feel special just by allowing me to do all this stuff.

*Physical stuff:* The biggest things are a healthy body and cuteness as opposed to 'hotness', because it makes her extra squeezable.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

InLoveWithaShyGuy said:


> What special qualities would she need to posess for you to want a long term commitment AND how would she look physically; voluptous, skinny, etc? What turns you on; feminine..girly girl, tomboy or athletic, a sexy girl--not ****ty (unless you like that  or the sweet girl next door, etc????


I guess my top desirable qualities in a woman are:

-_independant_. But not to the point where I feel I am not needed/wanted.
-_moderate self esteem_. I dont want a vain self absorbed woman, but I also dont want someone who is always down in the dumps and is feeling insecure with herself. 
-_secure financially_. I know we all fall on hard times, but I dont want to shoulder all the weight of the finances. If she is making no effort to better herself financially, than there will be a problem. Gold-diggers will get a look at my butt as I walk away without looking back. 
-_humorous_. Laughing and being stupid(on purpose) is important to me as I dont like to take things too seriously most of the time(though I do know when to be serious).
-_kind hearted_. I want her to treat people like she would want to be treated. 
-_educated_. but not so much that I would have to keep a dictionary handy when speaking to her.

Physically, I would go for someone my height(5'9) or a little shorter...short to medium length dark brown or black hair...lightly tan skin...eye color not important...petite. 
Id like her to be girly to a point, but not afraid to help me work on my car, or go ATV riding through the mud.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Hm, I suppose I would want a woman who accepts me, since I am weird in many ways. I would want her to be there when I need her.

Physically, I would want her to just be healthy. 

I would like to be able to take walks with her, or go on hikes, watch movies together, be able to joke around with each other. I would want her to be sweet, with a little sense of adventure! So I can finally have motivation to get out there and explore the world. I would if she did sweet thing every once in a while, like draw a picture, give a gift. Of course I would do the same!


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think people are completely aware of their preferences, and I'm no exception. I can only recognize a few constants, but who knows? Even those can change.

Although, I think it's safe to say that I'll always find open, affectionate, even-tempered girls attractive. I'm kind of a hippie. I need to know what she's thinking and that she wants to be with me; and I don't want to have to dig for it, it just needs to be out there. There's nothing worse for me than being able to sense someone's upset and they won't talk about it.

Other than that, it'd be cool if she was an artist. I don't care if she's an illustrator, writer or musician; she just needs to be into some kind of art. There's something intimate about sharing creations with someone.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

someone who can just stay at home and chill and dsnt need to go out every day-- someone who is honest and not treacherous... voluptuous is my type- soeone who is moderately funny and dsnt expect the guy to be funny all the time


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Loving this thread


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

VIncymon said:


> The kind that don't expect the man to come up with all the clever ideas to make the relationship interesting.
> 
> I am not trying to be blunt, i am actually serious. Do you have any idea how taxing it is to think everytime "Ok, let's what else can I do to make an interesting date."
> 
> ...


This is such a great point, I've often felt the same way. It's like some women expect to be constantly swept off their feet.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Physical/Appearance*: 
Physical appearance is what usually attracts me to a woman in the first place. I prefer no make-up on a woman's face. I can't really describe what type of face I like best, it's just too various.

Strangely, I'm one of the few men who likes short-hair on a girl. I'm 5'8" and won't mine if a girl is 5'6"-5'10," and could go as low as 5'4." I actually prefer my height or taller. Weight and body size, I like average to chubby. As long as I'm attracted to her body then it's all good. I've never been in a long-term relationship but I do expect my views to change as we get older. I mean, I wouldn't dump or divorce her because I'm no longer attracted to her. Would never do that.

Style to me is part of physical attraction, and I'm really into those eccentric/alternative chicks but to a moderate level. 2 or 3 piercings and tattoos. I wouldn't want a woman who's covered in ink all over the body.

Overall: Think of Lisa Bonet from the Cosby Show, she was unique but very beautiful.

*Personality*: A woman who is open-minded, likes multiculturalism, enjoys cooking, has good sense of humor, loves nature and the environment and absolutely MUST love music and live performances. Music has to be one of her enjoyments in life, I don't don't even have to like her kind of music, I'll be OK with her taste.

In a political way, she leans towards more of a Liberal or independence type of person but I feel everybody has a mix of everything in terms of their political views. But overall, I like someone who's not political at all.

Also, a woman who doesn't talk too much, meaning who doesn't like to gossip. As well as a woman who's humble and doesn't like the spotlight or being in the center of attention.

That's probably about it. I hope I don't come off as too picky.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

for me theres no template. there are only two constants in the girls ive dated in my life: they have been funny, and they have never been boring.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful face, Not humongous but just average, not stupidly skinny. Feminine.

A girl who has a mind of her own but still needs and wants you. Loyal, someone who will always be there for you. Honest, open and trusting.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not so fussy, but someone kind, caring, patient and stable. And a type that's crazy enough to want to be with me long-term too I suppose!


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Smart, Cute and Kind is all i can think of atm.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Body type doesn't matter much, but maybe 5'6" and under...cute face...fair skin...green or blue eyes

Laid back. Kind. care free. A dreamer. cynical about the world but optimistic about life (that make sense?). good sense of humor. likes to be silly and can make me laugh. playful, but also can relax. Positive. open minded. empathetic. artistic. sensual and loving. enjoys sex. likes to cuddle. 

Doesn't mind a weekend night at home, and loves to just be together at home, but also enjoys going out sometimes. Not scared to ride on a motorcycle..or rollercoaster....maybe a bit of a daredevil at times. loves music. loves animals and nature.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Socially withdrawn, nonconformist, quirky interests and hobbies (preferably similar to mine), conventionally intelligent, not religious. Physically, I really like petite (or at least thin) gals with small boobs.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

One that doesn't leave me.
Patient.
Laughs at ALL my jokes.
Financially independant.
Good communicator.....less shy is probably better.
Well-educated or interested in self-improvement at least.
Less than 80 kg.
Not hysterical and no serious personality disorders.
Likes dogs.
Likes my cooking.
Less than 180 cm.
A bit sporty would be a bonus.

Sounds like my wife!!


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

I like a girl that knows how to apply make-up.


----------



## circumlocuter (Oct 2, 2011)

Intellect - would be nice to have philosophical debates, but its not as much of a biggy now as I would have said 3 years ago before I had a few girlfriends. She should be able to think clearly and have good verbal skills however.

Lifestyle - would love for her to have her own hobbies and life and not to 100% rely on me for providing this exciting stuff. I like it when my girlfriends have had friends...probably because I basically have no proper friends :b. Plus if she has her own side of life there's always more to talk about and experience.

Personality - MUST BE ABLE TO LAUGH, banter, create a permanent reserve of private jokes. I find it a real turn off if a girl isn't up for laughing at the world with me. Also must be receptive, emotional, and warm to not just me, but everyone else as well. If my friend tries to talk, don't ignore him/her. 

Physical - my taste in types seems to change every year, so it's hard for me to say. I tend to prefer cute over sexy looks. Boyish over feminine. Unique over normal. She must be respectful of herself and take care of her health and body. I find it utterly repulsive when a girl has a junk food diet, chain smokes, binge drinks all the time, ignores some sort of medical condition (such as smoking when asthmatic) etc.

Other stuff - MEMORY. God I hate it when a girl has no memory. I love creating private jokes with people that seem to get ever more subtle. This doesn't happen if the girl can't remember that subtle thing I said last week.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

RockBottomRiser said:


> I like a girl that knows how to apply make-up.


On herself or you  ?

For me it would be someone who's a little tomboyish, shortish/medium length hair a touch eccentric with some unusual interests. She'd be intelligent and could hold her own in a conversation, but at the same time would be able to handle and even appreciate moments of silence.

She'd also be affectionate, loves snuggling up together and would hate gossiping and celebrity culture. I also do not mind a girl a little on the shy side/some anxiety; for some reason I find the idea of a girl who's occassionally vulnerable and needs to be held and reassured really endearing.

Physically speaking I'm quite open minded; but usually I tend to prefer girls who are a tad chubby with the weight in all the right places, giving them wonderful feminine curves.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

Smart. Understands my sense of humor. Relatively laid back, not easily offended. Likes to go out but doesn't have an itinerary for the next thirty years already in place. Mutual attraction. Trusting and trustworthy.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks: tall (probably around 6'-ish since I'm right at 6'5") and athletic but still, um, well endowed. Haha. Long, toned legs topped by similarly taught and toned backside. Flat stomach. Hourglass figure. Pretty face. Good smile. Preferably red hair. Feminine but still readily able to play rough and get dirty.

For her to be long term relationship material she would need to be intelligent, funny, and a good cook to satisfy my picky eating habits. She should like to stay at home and cuddle on the couch with me but also like to travel. She would need to be sexually open minded. She should not be afraid to try and get me to try new things or to try new things herself (this doesn't just apply to when we're in bed). She should like motorcycles, large dogs, and be able to drive a vehicle with a manual transmission.

Yes, I know this girl doesn't exist, nor do I expect her to.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Honest, Straightforward and Loyal.

Simple but big things to ask of anyone.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

> The kind that don't expect the man to come up with all the clever ideas to make the relationship interesting.


As long as you don't mind the fact that I'm content doing next to nothing much of the time


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mcmuffinme said:


> As long as you don't mind the fact that I'm content doing next to nothing much of the time


Perfect ! Where do I sign? :b


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Probably wanna be 30+ or very close to it. Hey a younger woman might be nice  but im a realist.
Not overly worried about finances, as long as they have some sort regular income above and beyond social security because financial pressures can ruin otherwise good relationships
On a similar wavelength mentally but doesnt mind challenging me when im clearly wrong and/or she can argue a point
Wants to improve herself and encourage me to do likewise
Wants to travel the world. Dont care where, ill go, take me with you 
Likes nature and being out in it, but can also appreciate what the city has to offer. Not sure where I wanna live tbh
Physically, long hair is a turn on, olive/dark complexion is a turn on, petite is good
Ethnicity, not worried. 
Realizes relationships can never be perfect and willing to work to make it the best it can be.
Moderate sexual appetites. Willing to tell me what she likes/doesnt. 
Not afraid of silence.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone who I can watch Game of Thrones with.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

After various experiences and lots of consideration, the answer's an imaginary one.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> Loving this thread


:yes



Dead Leaves said:


> *I need to know what she's thinking and that she wants to be with me; and I don't want to have to dig for it, it just needs to be out there. There's nothing worse for me than being able to sense someone's upset and they won't talk about it.*


Preach, ma brother! :clap
I absolutely hate trying to drag feelings and answers out of people...especially men


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Emotional stability.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

A nice sweet girl, that likes to cuddle and have fun. An if is smart and cute, that would be great.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

InLoveWithaShyGuy said:


> I'd like to know personality-wise, emotionally and physically as well?
> 
> What does your life partner look like to you..how does she make you feel special; cooks..bakes for you, is aggressive physically, likes staying home alone with you, etc?
> 
> ...


Absolute most important thing is kindness. I don't mean "makes me a home made lunch for work every day" overly sweet, I just mean someone who wouldn't say something like "hey, hey.... you see that freak over there? hahah". Basically she can't be judgmental.

The second most important thing is a general level of competency. I'm not asking for her to be a physics major, just to know which continent a country is on if it comes up in conversation.

I'm also interested in general health and hygiene. I couldn't be with someone who smokes, or who eats mcdonalds 5 times a week and never exercises.

Body type doesn't matter. I'll admit that I'm vain enough to want her to have a pretty face- noting that my standards for pretty are realistic, I know what women look like without makeup and I prefer that.

Those are the requirements to make it to "long term relationship", for her to also be "the one", our personalities really need to click and complement each other.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I basically want a girl who is on the same wavelength as me- understands me, shares my views on society etc. I like girls who are friendly, but not necessarily massively social (a large number of friends would be fine but if I had to go out to clubs with her all the time that would annoy me as I hate club music). She would have to be kind, non-judgemental and not have any hatred of minorities or anything. In fact, the other extreme would be good: perhaps slightly hippy-ish. I would love a girl who I could sit around with all day doing absolutely nothing and neither of us would get bored. 

I'm very attracted to calm, laid-back girls. Stress gets me down, and so do mind-games and having to guess what people are thinking. Honesty and openness is important. Confidence isn't really a factor, as long as they can be comfortable around me and hold a conversation. I'm attracted to girls who can have meaningful philosophical conversations and think in ways most people don't, although intelligence in terms of qualifications/grades is unimportant to me. I don't think I'd be compatible with a religious girl, although perhaps agnostic/deist maybe.

Obviously I'd have to find them physically attractive as well, I tend to go for girls my height or shorter than me (I'm average height for a guy) and slim, and I prefer youthful, friendly looks to model-esque looks with lots of make-up. Basically I like girls who are naturally pretty in an approachable, friendly way but dress in a fairly simple, even tomboy-ish way. Also, good taste in music, films, books, TV etc would be pretty important. Also, I prefer healthy girls, although drinking would be cool. I'd prefer a non-smoker, although if a girl had all the above qualities I could let that one slide. (Lol, I think I'm going into too much detail, I'm wide awake after a lot of coffee!)

Strangely though, logic is not usually involved in determining who I'm attracted to, and I have been attracted to girls before who were nothing like this.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Personality: *Friendly, unique, *sense of humour*, open minded, passionate about something, eager to let me in on her interests, eager to get into mine, not particularly extroverted but still able to interact. 
*
Emotionally: *It can depend on the context. If she's upset over something that's really serious then I'm OK with it. If she's neurotically freaking out over a paper cut then I'm not very interested. I'm not going to criticize her much if she's sensitive or anything, because I'm guilty of that at times. 
*
Physically: *This can vary, because I'm attracted to all kinds of features.

Mostly I'd like someone that thought a little more independently. I hate to say this without sounding snobbish, but I'm not really interested if a girl watches reality TV, those talent shows or mainstream radio. It's not a deal breaker, that would be silly but I'd like it if a girl was into more obscure stuff, maybe something that even myself could find an interest in.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Very smart/quick, nuanced thoughts and an open mind, pretty green eyes, a great sense of humor (funny, sarcastic), curvy, feminine, amazingly beautiful, makes my jaw drop, more fun to be with than a barrel full of monkeys (might be stretching that metaphor), and currently not picking up the phone despite my best efforts to wake her from a nap. ;P

All these things are true, but the bottom line is that it's not about a list. It's about a person.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ He will do .

--------------
For me, someone who I can be myself around and they will laugh and feel genuinely happy and I don't have to hold back because i am worried about annoying them. Compatible sense of humour is critical as well imo. Kindness is also important, not just to me but to everyone around her. Communication as well, someone who will not be afraid to express how they are feeling and if they are upset with me they will tell me, not bottle it up then get mad because I could not pick what was wrong!


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank goodness for this thread. I noticed that I can identify with a lot of the qualities that were described (personality-wise, anyway) and it did wonders for my confidence. My SA has kept me from forming relationships and my depression has made me feel like I'm not good enough for one.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ^^ He will do .


:mushy


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Invisigirl said:


> Thank goodness for this thread. I noticed that I can identify with a lot of the qualities that were described (personality-wise, anyway) and it did wonders for my confidence. My SA has kept me from forming relationships and my depression has made me feel like I'm not good enough for one.


I think the old saying that 'there's someone for everyone' has alot more weight than most realise. You could have the most unusal of interests and personal tastes and still someone out there would be atttacted to that particular combination. :teeth

The only problem is that as introverts who like other introverts, we're not as likely to come into contact with each other for obvious reasons. :b


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> The only problem is that as introverts who like other introverts, we're not as likely to come into contact with each other for obvious reasons. :b


I know, it is a problem. I wish there was some kind of dating site for introverts. :b Nice Totoro avatar, by the way. I love Studio Ghibli.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Invisigirl said:


> I know, it is a problem. I wish there was some kind of dating site for introverts. :b Nice Totoro avatar, by the way. I love Studio Ghibli.


Ghibli for the win :boogie

You know, I think there are some dating sites around that cater to people with anxiety/depression etc. but I'm not to sure how good they are.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I dont believe in long term relationships, there's no such thing as that.
At some point one partner will get bored of the other partner, and want to "experience" new things by looking for other people to be with, and then they will get bored of that person and find someone else, and it's like a circle ,everytime you go back to the same starting point. But unfortunately that's life, just thinking about that makes me want to stay alone all my life, I think people would rather be hurt by loneliness and depression than by stupid people.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

gomenne said:


> I dont believe in long term relationships, there's no such thing as that.
> At some point one partner will get bored of the other partner, and want to "experience" new things by looking for other people to be with, and then they will get bored of that person and find someone else, and it's like a circle ,everytime you go back to the same starting point. But unfortunately that's life, just thinking about that makes me want to stay alone all my life, I think people would rather be hurt by loneliness and depression than by stupid people.


How do you explain couples who grow old together and appear very happy doing so? Lying? Allowing their other half to sleep around?

The key to me is to just change things up, try new things, go to new places, just break the routine which gets tiresome after awhile. If you can do that then I don't see any reason why you would get bored if you are a good match to begin with.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Allowing their other half to sleep around?
> 
> .


 Yes, most certainly.

I'm not generalizing even if it sounds like I am. I know there are some good people and exceptions out there.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

gomenne said:


> I dont believe in long term relationships, there's no such thing as that.
> At some point one partner will get bored of the other partner, and want to "experience" new things by looking for other people to be with, and then they will get bored of that person and find someone else, and it's like a circle ,everytime you go back to the same starting point. But unfortunately that's life, just thinking about that makes me want to stay alone all my life, I think people would rather be hurt by loneliness and depression than by stupid people.


This is why I would only marry somebody I was 100% sure was my soulmate. I think the reason people get bored in marriages is that they don't marry their soulmate, they marry someone who they think they love at first and get on well enough with to live together but actual love dies after a few years.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Allowing their other half to sleep around?





gomenne said:


> Yes, most certainly.
> 
> I'm not generalizing even if it sounds like I am. I know there are some good people and exceptions out there.


I'm on team gomenne. I think people might be happier in open marriages. I think marriage is good for society (and raising children), but monogamy is not natural, imo. Kudos to those who can do it though.


----------



## Itsmyfault (Oct 13, 2011)

Im so old fashioned. So its kind of hard to answer without sounding chauvanistic.
However, I am not interested in someone to abuse or boss around. I admire a woman who really can think for herself, and is tactfully discrete. I think the days of _'mans work' _and _'women's work'_ at home are impractical. I still beleive in the 'best man/woman for the job outlook. *Loyalty honesty and trust* are big things for me too. Without those, you are just playing games with each others hearts. And finally, I dont think relationships are for single-minded people. If you want total freedom to behave as an individual, regardless of how it affects your partner, then just stay single. A relationship is just as the word is defined: the state of being related or interrelated. Or the relation connecting or binding participantshttp://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/relationship#: relating to or bonding with _someone else_.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

gomenne said:


> I dont believe in long term relationships, there's no such thing as that.
> At some point one partner will get bored of the other partner, and want to "experience" new things by looking for other people to be with, and then they will get bored of that person and find someone else, and it's like a circle ,everytime you go back to the same starting point.


How do you know / why do you think that is true?



gomenne said:


> But unfortunately that's life, just thinking about that makes me want to stay alone all my life, I think people would rather be hurt by loneliness and depression than by stupid people.


This sounds like one of those "personal experience" statements where someone determines the "nature of humanity" through a few bad experiences and proceeds to generalize about everyone based on that. If that's not the case, then how did you form this belief?


----------



## Pastell2311 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great question! I don't think it over very often because SA has me thinking I'll never get far enough to meet her, but... :lol 
At my age I'm still a bit young to be considering settling down, and I'm not massively experience - but I think I'd like:

_Intellect_ - because I like a girl who can carry a conversation. A smart girl is also likely to be more tactful and open-minded, qualities I value because they make it easier for you to be yourself around her.
_Honesty_ - pretty standard, but with social problems like us SA types have, it's very important that I can trust her, and of course I will be honest with her too.
_Trusting_ - I'm naturally quite a secretive person, so I wouldn't want a nosey busybody who has to know everything about where I am and what I'm doing. I like my own space, I don't want her breathing down my neck.

I also tend to prefer tomboys, though I can't really say why, I just have better experiences with them usually. Independence and confidence are attractive in moderation, though I don't like anybody who thinks they're better than everyone else, boy or girl. Basically I like natural girls who don't worry about fitting in to societal norms, and who won't judge me based on my shyness.

*Physically* I'm not at all picky if I like her as a person - but assuming we're designing our dream girls here, mine would be a petite blonde  Seriously, the daintier the better - 4'10'' to 5'2'' would be heaven


----------

